# Editing Display - IPS Monitor?



## Trever1t (Aug 8, 2013)

OK I am in dire need of a good 24-27" display (PC) for edit only. $ is a huge concern, of course but I don't want something cheap that won't get the job done. 

Can you please give me your suggestions, experiences and LINK me to the product?

Thanks!


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 8, 2013)

I don't recall the model of the one I bought, but it's a Viewsonic, similar to this one.
Amazon.com: ViewSonic VX2770SMH-LED 27-Inch IPS LED Monitor (Frameless Design, Full HD 1080p, 30M:1 DCR, HDMI/DVI/VGA): Computers & Accessories


----------



## jwbryson1 (Aug 8, 2013)

I have this one and find it to be exceptionally good.

Amazon.com : DELL ULTRASHARP LED U2412M 24" WIDESCREEN MONITOR : Lcd Monitors : Computers & Accessories


----------



## KmH (Aug 8, 2013)

PA242W-BK, 24 Professional Wide Gamut Graphics Desktop Monitor - Highlights & Specifications | NEC Display Solutions

Better yet and includes a calibration kit - PA242W-BK-SV, Color Critical Wide Gamut Desktop Monitor w SpectraViewII - Highlights & Specifications | NEC Display Solutions
Save $50 by getting the PA241 - PA241W-BK-SV, 24 Widescreen Color-Critical Desktop Monitor w SpectraView<sub>II<sub> - Highlights & Specifications | NEC Display Solutions


----------



## Redeyejedi (Aug 8, 2013)

i have two uf2420's. they have been great.
calculate into budget calibration software/tools. (xrite,datacolor,nec.. etc)

one good thing about two screens(same make/model) is you can see color deviation from one to the other and calibrated.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 8, 2013)

I have the newest version of Spyder4Pro for calibration.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 9, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> I have this one and find it to be exceptionally good.
> 
> Amazon.com : DELL ULTRASHARP LED U2412M 24" WIDESCREEN MONITOR : Lcd Monitors : Computers & Accessories



Some reviews about the anti glare coating are unfavorable, what is your experience with it?



KmH said:


> PA242W-BK, 24 Professional Wide Gamut Graphics Desktop Monitor - Highlights & Specifications | NEC Display Solutions
> 
> Better yet and includes a calibration kit - PA242W-BK-SV, Color Critical Wide Gamut Desktop Monitor w SpectraViewII - Highlights & Specifications | NEC Display Solutions
> Save $50 by getting the PA241 - PA241W-BK-SV, 24 Widescreen Color-Critical Desktop Monitor w SpectraView<sub>II<sub> - Highlights & Specifications | NEC Display Solutions



That NEC sure looks good, it's not cheap but B&H carries it .. how does it compare to the Apple Thunderbolt which is roughly the same price?



Redeyejedi said:


> i have two uf2420's. they have been great.
> calculate into budget calibration software/tools. (xrite,datacolor,nec.. etc)
> 
> one good thing about two screens(same make/model) is you can see color deviation from one to the other and calibrated.



What are UF2420 monitors? Link please?



MODS: Thanks for the move, mybad!


----------



## KmH (Aug 9, 2013)

Many of the Dell UltraSharp displays develop panel separation, which is why I quit recommending them.
I've seen several that have it, and Garbz has also mentioned seeing several Dell displays with the same issue.

Frankly, it is worth spending as much as a good camera body, or a good lens, to have a good quality display.



> That NEC sure looks good, it's not cheap but B&H carries it .. how does it compare to the Apple Thunderbolt which is roughly the same price?


The NEC can display a wider gamut of colors:


> . . . Offering an accurate 100% coverage of sRGB color gamut and 99.3% of Adobe RGB . . .
> 1.07 billion out of 4.3 trillion (10 bit DisplayPort or HDMI) / 16.7 million out of 1.05 billion (8-bit)



From the Apple specs:


> Colors (maximum): 16.7 million


----------



## Redeyejedi (Aug 12, 2013)

sorry for the late response T...

https://www.google.com/search?q=ult...FofP2QW_84BA&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=923


----------



## akshaymak (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm getting this bad ass monitor 

http://www.asus.com/Commercial_Monitors_Projectors/PB278Q/


----------

